# I left my boys for 5mins while I made a cup of coffee



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and this is what they did :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhh naughty naughty


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:shock: Goodness I think they want to move to Texas & they're acting out :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

:shock: No more treats for the rest of the day! :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

oh my goodness 

thts a big hole what u gna do?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness! :shock: :?


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh-no!! They did that in 5 minutes?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah and it's the second time they have done it :shock: the first time they chewed up the carpet by my bedroom door and we had to fit a piece of wood there so it now looks like a step lol 

I've just put a chair over this ' new chewed up corner ' so they can't get to it :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL wow! They sure did make quick work of that carpet. 

My dogs will do that with my trash can. Kylie will knock it over and they will tear everything up in a matter of minutes...quick little devils!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and when I came back in the room they were on the sofa together looking like sweet inocent little angels


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> :shock: Goodness I think they want to move to Texas & they're acting out :lol:


me too  I've just seen Kirbys christmas letter to santa and on it is " we wanna move to texas & please can we have a sister :shock: " :wink: :wink:


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

dang, they didn't waste anytime did they? Tank just poops everywhere. He really stresses himself out when I leave.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ooooooh that is bad and they are fast workers. Team effort :shock:


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

WOW !! That's amazing they did that in 5 mins.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> chiscrochetcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Goodness I think they want to move to Texas & they're acting out :lol:
> ...


Hehe Well they could have a blonde sister Bella & Poco looks like Kirbys Daddy so they'd have plenty of family


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:shock: whooaaa , and you are still laughing ??? :?  

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> ooooooh that is bad and they are fast workers. Team effort :shock:



Yeah they really are a 'team' now & often rip stuff up lol 
I don't mind at all as they are my boys and they can do whatever they want    

Any papers etc that are about they will shread + the other day they got hold of a loo roll :shock: :shock: :shock: was such a mess  :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Hehe Well they could have a blonde sister Bella & Poco looks like Kirbys Daddy so they'd have plenty of family



Kirbz & Fizzy are jumping up & down here now :blob: :blob4:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> and when I came back in the room they were on the sofa together looking like sweet inocent little angels


-------------

Im sorry but that did make me laugh............my girls dont think that your boys did do it , someone else is just blamin them for nuthin!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Any papers etc that are about they will shread + the other day they got hold of a loo roll :shock: :shock: :shock: was such a mess  :lol:


 my Bindi will tear paper too!!!!!! she is a mess at times


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol Fizzy says my mums poodle ( Ebony ) did it  

( Hard to believe when Ebby is 15 and doesn't move around much :lol: )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

& lives in a different house to us  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Ahhhhh... that is what my baby is doing!!!


Do they stop this when they are older


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope so !!! my fizzy never chewed untill I got Kirby , now they are double trouble  and fizzy is now 15 months old :shock:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> I hope so !!! my fizzy never chewed untill I got Kirby , now they are double trouble  and fizzy is now 15 months old :shock:


Ohhhh nooooo... :shock: My baby is only 5 mos old... How old is your youngest?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

He is 4 and 1/2 months ...


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL those boys sure are sneaky!! Are you sure it wasn't Ebony?? :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

vienna is my little paper shredder


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh dear, I've got a long ways to go. Any chance of things calming down once they are spayed? I guess I can always hope :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> LOL those boys sure are sneaky!! Are you sure it wasn't Ebony?? :wink:


Now my boys are saying it was a stay cat who wandered in while there were both asleep on the sofa :shock: ( like that is gonna happen  :lol: )


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco has never been a chewer at all he doesn't even like toys he won't play with any, he just wants to run & chase Bella or us. Bella used to chew up napkins & kleenex all the time but now all she chews on are rawhides her fav toy & Poco :shock: moslty Poco. 

Fizzy & Kirby and Momma are you packing yet :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Poco has never been a chewer at all



Fizzy & Kirby say " don't worry they will teach him how to chew your house up when they get there  :lol: :lol: "


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> and when I came back in the room they were on the sofa together looking like sweet inocent little angels


lol don't you just love when they give you that "Gee mom, i don't know where that could have come from" look? Scoot gets me with it everytime. my dad has to do most of the disiplining. what can i say, i'm a softie!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

:confused2: Marley chewed through a water line on the back of our toilet. We had to replace the line and the floor. The whole room flooded!!! Man did I rotest:!!!!! I FEEL YOUR PAIN!! :!:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: It takes Mr. Peepers at least 10 minutes to do that kind of damage. :lol:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! A real wrecking crew those two! Amazing what they can do in 5 minutes!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :? Oooppps Sara thats bad :? 

Tyson does thinsg like that too! Isnt it amazing how quickly they can ruin things


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

WOW !! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwwwww! :shock: :shock: 

Naughty naughty 

i bet they do it, because they know that 1 flash of those gorgeous little eyes and big ears...there forgiven


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

:shock: You are a great chi mum :lol: 


:wave:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Aaawww! They look too innocent to me! :lol: Innocent until proven guilty. Fizzy and Kirby - let me know if you need a good attorney. My boss (who is an attorney) in Kansas USA but heck - maybe he could help you out.  :lol: :lol: 

My girls like to tear kleenex all over my floor.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohh man if Carl ever did that my mom would be furious...

Silly boys!! You must be a very patient and understanding mum.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

OMG! What do you have Rottweilers--LOL---good lord, they must be teething bad--


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I believe Fizzy and Kirby. There's no way those two angels did that kind of damage. If it wasn't Ebony or a stray cat, then it was probably a rogue elephant... but it definitely was not those two precious boys. :roll:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> If it wasn't Ebony or a stray cat, then it was probably a rogue elephant... but it definitely was not those two precious boys. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chilover2 (Oct 5, 2005)

:evil: what adorable little devils :twisted:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL Oh my gosh :shock: 

Are you sure you didn't get hungry and do it yourself??? I can't see your two little angels doing that!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy says "Well done Fizzy and Kirby, can you teach me to do that please? I only know how to rip up my potty pads and tear holes in pillow cases..." :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> I've just seen Kirbys christmas letter to santa and on it is " we wanna move to texas & please can we have a sister :shock: " :wink: :wink:


I'll ask Santa to collect Minx and Brooke to bring him 2 sisters!  This is what I discovered they'd done to both front corners of my rimu dressing table a couple of days ago. :shock: To be added to their list of two rugs, one telephone table and a portion of our sundeck as well as a number of cat's toys. :? :wave:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry to laugh May, they are just so naughty but i cant get cross with Poppy for more than 2 minutes!! :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Camilla said:


> Sorry to laugh May, they are just so naughty but i cant get cross with Poppy for more than 2 minutes!! :lol:


I find it hard to be angry with mine for even 2 seconds. :roll: Which is probably why they get away with so much, plus I never actually catch them in the act! :?  :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

mychisangel said:


> I find it hard to be angry with mine for even 2 seconds. :roll: Which is probably why they get away with so much, plus I never actually catch them in the act! :?  :wave:


 :? Same here, their dad does all the "punishing".


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

OMG! they did that in 5 mins LOL


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

:shock: Cooper did that once to me too! They're so small, imagine what a big dog would do!!!


----------



## TK (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a "big dog", a yellow lab. He never gets into the trouble that Viper gets into! I trust Jimmy with everything in the house... if I leave a bubble gum wrapper on the floor Viper will destroy it into 1,000,000 pieces! I just think the little guys are way more mischievious!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

EKK! :shock:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Well Marcus says it was definitely the stray cat, his mates would never do that.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I suppose I should be happy as I got them both older I never had that stage.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> fizzy&kirby's mum said:
> 
> 
> > I've just seen Kirbys christmas letter to santa and on it is " we wanna move to texas & please can we have a sister :shock: " :wink: :wink:
> ...



I'm sorry but I do not believe those 2 little angels did that. If you all would like you can send Fizzy , Kirby, Brooke & Minx to me Bella will teach them to behave :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Phew!! lolzz


Max has NEVER been a one to chew things up....

when i used 2 have my rabbbits in the house i let them out in the spare room for like.... 1 hour and when i came back....

well... they was no carpet wallpaper or anything left :shock: LMAO


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*OH!*

Oh dear!!!!!!!!! I guess your babies must be bored. When I go out I give my two angels some raw hide chews. They are cheap and my vet says they are good for their teeth. GOOD LUCK


----------

